# 10 month old chasing cats



## hammerwood (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,

First time poster.

Jimi is our 10 month old Vizsla. We love him to bits but he is driving us mad at the moment.

We also have 3 cats. One Jimi gets on with, one that tolerates him and one that would (and does) rip him to shreds given the chance.

When the cats are anywhere in the house, Jimi is fixated with them and constantly runs between the cat flap and staircase following their trail. When they aren't around his attention is focussed on us but given the weather it's so rare at least one isn't about.

I can't emphasis enough, he literally is on their case ALL the time. He's lived in the same house as them for 8 months now but doesn't let up! If he does manage to corner one her tries to lick them but then tries to nip at them as they run past. This is causing us a little concern although he has never harmed them to date.

If anyone has any advice, it would be very helpful!!

Thanks!


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

After a year and a half our cats and dog are still separated and we have no hope of them ever coexisting in the same space. Although we never expected them to. We reserve the upstairs for the cats with baby gates. Although now we can't let her come sleep in our bed at night if we wanted to because it is ground zero cat territory.


----------

